# I Know what I want - I don't know what its called



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

I have tried all wording that I can think of, double adaptor, splitter, twin euro, etc. But I cannot find what I'm looking for.

I want a lead (or adaptor / adapter) that would allow me to plug 2 x 2 pin euro hookups into the one outlet.

As an example, I turn up on an Aire where all the hook-ups are taken, and my neighbour says I can attach to his, but I have no means to do this currently (i.e take his out, put the "thing I want" into the socket, and connect us both back up.

Any idea what they are called or where I can find one.

(kind of like the item pictured below, but for a european hookup - could be hard plastic like the item pictured or two wired connectors coming out of the one)

THANKS


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

They are called splitters as far as we know :wink:


----------



## K1m (Mar 6, 2008)

Would this do it?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/5-way-euro-2-...al_Electrical_Fittings_MJ&hash=item45f30025fc


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Amps*

16 Amp "Y" Splitter/AdaptorCoonectro here

TM


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

K1m said:


> Would this do it?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/5-way-euro-2-...al_Electrical_Fittings_MJ&hash=item45f30025fc


That would do it. But I wouldn't really want to leave that outside - I am after something for more ampage and outdoor use.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*link*

I added a link above

And here

Got to rush to a job....

Let me know if you have any trouble.

TM


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Amps*



teemyob said:


> 16 Amp "Y" Splitter/Adaptor


Hi Trev,

Thanks for the reply - I am after one that will specifically plug into the european / continental 2 pin type connections (as per the type you would find in an hotel room abroad for want of a better description).

so the front connection (the single part) - should have the 2 pin european connector.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Amps*



Ian_n_Suzy said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > 16 Amp "Y" Splitter/Adaptor
> ...


Auchan have what you want, about €3-€5

tm


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, this is what made up.  Bob.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Amps*



teemyob said:


> Auchan have what you want, about €3-€5
> tm


So do Decathlon, and I've seen them in several other outdoor leisure stores.

They are easy enough to obtain in France . . . no surprise there then!! :roll:

Dave


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Yes, I think the answer is to buy one whilst in france. If I could have got one over here before we leave that would have been great.

CHEERS for all the replies


Bob: Similar to yours but the connections would need to be the standard european 2 pin.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, I think the answer is to buy one whilst in france. If I could have got one over here before we leave that would have been great.
> 
> ...


Hi Ian, sorry you have lost me :? why does it need to be 2 pin.

I have been using it for years, if the Hook Up post is 2 pin you put a 2 pin adaptor into that then the splitter lead and plug the Frenchman into the spare one. They all have adaptors in Europe and most of them use house hold ones with a plastic bag over them. 8O Its no different to them hooking up to a euro 3 pin hook up post.  Bob.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

bobandjane said:


> Hi Ian, sorry you have lost me :? why does it need to be 2 pin.
> 
> I have been using it for years, if the Hook Up post is 2 pin you put a 2 pin adaptor into that then the splitter lead and plug the Frenchman into the spare one. They all have adaptors in Europe and most of them use house hold ones with a plastic bag over them. 8O Its no different to them hooking up to a euro 3 pin hook up post.  Bob.


Hi Bob,

If I unplug the Frenchman's lead (2 pin houshold type), and I plug my 2 pin into its place. I cannot reconnect the Frenchmans 2 pin supply? (if his goes straight thru to his van rather than being connected via an adaptor).

Cheers


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Ian, the Frenchman will have an adaptor that he uses on a 3 pin Euro hook up post, and will look like this:
Bob.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

bobandjane said:


> Hi Ian, the Frenchman will have an adaptor that he uses on a 3 pin Euro hook up post, and will look like this:
> Bob.


But what if he doesn't, lol ? Some like you say use household type extension leads (wrapped in carrier bags and the likes).


----------



## BIGMILLIE (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi this firm sells allsorts of euro plugs and sockets perhaps it may help

http://www.morvantrading.co.uk/

Regards Charles


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Most people have both sorts as there is not a standard type. So you have to be prepared for anything that comes along.

Andy


----------



## twoofakind (Jun 24, 2009)

You can usually find them at the shows. We got ours at the Three Counties Show, and saw them at Newbury last week.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> bobandjane said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ian, the Frenchman will have an adaptor that he uses on a 3 pin Euro hook up post, and will look like this:
> ...


 :lol: Believe me, he will have an adaptor.  I left my splitter out one day after I was sharing with someone and they went while we were out, and that evening I had 4 other Frenchman plugged into it, and no one tripped it out.  Only once have we had someone keep tripping it and in the end Jane went and unplugged him, he had the household fittings and water was getting in, :roll: and he got some more fittings and plugged in again and it was fine. 

I had one one day, and English van had plug a 2 pin into his household double adaptor, and he was going and could not plug him in, I took the 2 pin adaptor off and plugged his lead straight into the hook up post. :lol: Bob.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

bobandjane said:


> Ian_n_Suzy said:
> 
> 
> > bobandjane said:
> ...


lol.

I know "he'll have one", but it may not be plugged in when I turn up and he may be out for the day. Thus, I couldn't be so rude as to plug mine in and leave him without. Whereas, if I cover every base (with the lead) it's happy days.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/rated-schuko-Commando-socket-coupler/dp/B0034AUW9M


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Ian, how about this one on Ebay in Germany. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/CEE-Kabel-1-5m-Schukostecker-CEE-Winkelkupplung-Camping-/260559801678?cmd

19.90 Euros for the shipping. :lol:  Bob.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

That bit of kit is excellent only the germans eh! Doesnt say UK for shipping but does say no Islands 

Cheaper here
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Adapter-Kabel...em&pt=Elektroversorgungen&hash=item2307658956


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Them last 2 links are exactly what I am looking for, MANY THANKS - I am going to try and arrange delivery of one.

CHEEERS


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Me too: -)


----------

